# Bilt Hamber Auto Foam via Pump Sprayer staining plastics



## bigroncoleman (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi all

I've recently been trying this via a pump srayer at approx 4% so 40ml to every 1ltr of water and i have been very impressed with the cleaning ability. But i've noticed it's staining some of the plastic trim. Anyone else noticed this? I didn't leave it dwelling long at all, as soon i worked my way around the car i pressure washed it off and it also wasn't in direct sun light. See pic attached

Thanks


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Did you have any existing dressing on the trim before you applied the snowfoam?

I've had some similar staining in the past and I thought it was just me leaving the product on for too long. I cleaned the marks with some mild APC and then applied a dressing.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Did you let it dry?


----------



## bigroncoleman (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for the replies

- the plastics were coated with gtechniq c4 9 months ago
- no i didn't let it dry and pressure washed off as soon as i had got round the car


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Been using Autofoam for years and never had an issue with trim.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The only thing I can think it could be is the C4 diminishing. 


Gonz.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> The only thing I can think it could be is the C4 diminishing.
> 
> Gonz.


Poor if so, as durability supposed to be upto 2 years!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

TonyHill said:


> Poor if so, as durability supposed to be upto 2 years!


Yeah but that's just what they say, in the real word 9 months ain't bad.

Gonz.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

Ben Gum said:


> That does not look like a dressing problem. That looks like textbook excess alkalinity on sensitive trim.
> 
> You need to bring this to the attention of BH - you followed the instructions so they need to sort it for you.


Nothing in auto-foam will cause this even if applied neat. Which source of alkalinity do you suggest causes this in "text book" cases?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Give it a clean with some mild APC and a MF, many times the staining is temporary. I've seen it happen with other foams but don't remember having this problem with Autofoam.


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

I find my textured vinyl covered B pillars end up streaky after AF via pump sprayer. Tried various dressings but end up with the same effect. Just clean and re-dress afterwards and it's fine. Haven't tried other foams and BH Autowash doesn't do it - but what it does appear to do is kill algae/moss...yaaay, when a long list of other wash products seem to act as algal nutrients.


----------



## Jagwax (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello everyone, been more of a voyeur than a poster on this site, but I have experienced the same problem with my XF trim and only ever since using AF via a pump sprayer. It’s nothing permanent and can be resolved easily enough, just a bit inconvenient really.

I use BSD after every wash / dry and wondered if that was the cause as other foams I have used have not foamed overly well since using it, but you have to love it’s ease of use, price point and beading!


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

Ben Gum said:


> Errr why are you asking me? Sodium or potassium hydroxide will do it, som silicates have the potential as well. The only msds online lists nothing that gives appreciable alkalinity but, of course, something must be giving it.
> 
> In any case, not my problem. Your product seems to have stained the OPs trims. Best focus on working out why.


The question was rhetorical. You have assumed that its our product staining plastic and have stated that publicly without considering that there's a film on that material from at least one source.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> The question was rhetorical. You have assumed that its our product staining plastic and have stated that publicly without considering that there's a film on that material from at least one source.


Not a dig, but think the op would be more interested in some help and advise.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> Not a dig, but think the op would be more interested in some help and advise.


Know what you mean, but I think Bilt-Hamber Lab had a right to reply to Ben Gum.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> Not a dig, but think the op would be more interested in some help and advise.


Yes ... that's true!

Strip the plastic back, this will remove any film former and prepare it for re-dressing. On new plastics some inter-facial concentration of plasticisers may be present that interfere with the adhesion of coatings hence the requirement to use a cleanser before their application. When carrying out the clean back it is important to wet the surface with the cleaner and then absorb it from the surface else it will simple redeposit when the solvent evaporates.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I also experienced some staining on the rear door window trims using BH Autofoam as a winter pre wash via foaming . I have always assumed I applied it too strongly or left it on too long.


----------



## BKVALETING (Apr 12, 2006)

I have just used bilt hamber foam via pump spray yesterday for the first time 80mls to 2ltrs and pressure washed immediately after finishing the foaming, I also noticed staining all around the window rubbers, this led me here when searching to see if this was a common problem. 

My car is relatively new and i don't want to use anything to abrasive to remove the staining, any suggestions what to try on it?


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

Same here. I have used BH Autofoam through a snow foam gun at 4% PIR with no issue at all. 
Recently tried it at 4% dilution through a sprayer as i read a lot of good reviews. 

Plastci trim stained as per OP above. 
I had to clean with Surfex HD and dress with CarPro Perl to have it look ok. 

There was no dressing on the trim previously. 

What confuses me is that in theory i applied the same product with the same dilution with very different results to the trim. 

G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

MrG47 said:


> Same here. I have used BH Autofoam through a snow foam gun at 4% PIR with no issue at all.
> Recently tried it at 4% dilution through a sprayer as i read a lot of good reviews.
> 
> Plastci trim stained as per OP above.
> ...


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been using it since Xmas 80ml to 2 litres with a pump sprayer. Allowing to dwell and it's even dried out a bit on a sunny day and no staining. Pressure washed off. Is it certain manufacturers affected? Mine is a BMW and no issues.


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> MrG47 said:
> 
> 
> > Same here. I have used BH Autofoam through a snow foam gun at 4% PIR with no issue at all.
> ...


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I use BHAF at 4% through a pump sprayer and it's never left that kind of staining on the rear door handles of my Civic.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Auto foam used today at 4% on my abarth. No staining whatsoever.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

Have used the sprayer and snow foam lance with the foam regularly on a few cars and no staining. It’s on the car for 10 minutes at most.


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

Below is a photo of my car door showing staining after rain. This is the first time it has ever happened. Previously I have used Magifoam and Avalanche as pre-clean foam washes. This last time was my first use of Bilt-Hamber. Everything else in my wash detail was the same.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Croques said:


> Below is a photo of my car door showing staining after rain. This is the first time it has ever happened. Previously I have used Magifoam and Avalanche as pre-clean foam washes. This last time was my first use of Bilt-Hamber. Everything else in my wash detail was the same.


Hi Croques,

That doesnt look like staining to me. That looks like dirty water has ran down your car and dried like that.

A wash should see that gone.

Did it rain straight after you had washed it? If it did the only thing I can think is that it pulled dirt from perhaps the seals or a dirt trap somewhere.


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

spyk3d said:


> Hi Croques,
> 
> That doesnt look like staining to me. That looks like dirty water has ran down your car and dried like that.
> 
> ...


You're likely right in that a wash will do it. But it appears to me to be the plastics, on the mirror stalk, shedding colour particles like tyres do on cleaning. So no, not 'staining'.

No other areas of the car has this colour run-off. Except the near-side door! And coming after my first use of Bilt-Hamber and never seeing anything like this, on this car before, I just wondered if B-H was dissolving stuff it shouldn't.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Croques said:


> You're likely right in that a wash will do it. But it appears to me to be the plastics, on the mirror stalk, shedding colour particles like tyres do on cleaning. So no, not 'staining'.
> 
> No other areas of the car has this colour run-off. Except the near-side door! And coming after my first use of Bilt-Hamber and never seeing anything like this, on this car before, I just wondered if B-H was dissolving stuff it shouldn't.


That is simply dirt deposits from water running down the panel from behind the wing mirror cover.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

As above, it's simply the dirt behind the wing mirrors. In fact it just goes to show how well BH AF works when it comes to loosening dirt deposits.

The curse of owning a white car I'm afraid.


----------

